# New Orion



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just arrived today, a bit brash for me, not what I was expecting really









Hmmmm, keep it or give it to the brother-in-law for Xmas?










Hey, my best pic yet must be worth 5/10


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Nice pic Mark! Are you using natural light? Good detail and little reflection. Andy once mentionned something about taking pictures and then realise you left finger prints... Is that the case???

Like the pic but I'd give the watch to the in-law... IMO a bit too flashy almost bling-bling...


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Mark,

Don't particularly like the watch,









but the backcloth is great


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Don't particularly like the watch,
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, another one







When your wife says "does my bum look big in this?", I bet you say "Yeah, like Ayres Rock!" A little social etiquette please









BTW the book was an Xmas present from last year (what a woman), it's "Wristwatches" by Gisbert L. Brunner & Christian Pfieffer-Belli







.

A wonderful book with fantastic pics and extensive manfacturers history, best watch book I've seen.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The cyrillic script is a positive point....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Whats the back like?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The back's probably better than the front (can't be any worse







) so if I were you I'd wear it upside down
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

@fraid I have to agree MarkF, it's awful


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm hurt









I find all the comments most hurtful and will have to carefully consider whether I share any pics with you again


----------

